# Strange router security log



## Quilix (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi all :wave:

I have been getting strange logs from my router security page. these seem to show burst attempts at loging into the router coming from my internal network. The IP in question relates to a laptop used by one of my kids and I am wondering if it has some backdoor on it. Spyware / virus scans are not picking up anything on any of my machines. Any way it seems to just be trying some of the usual defaults but every now and again it does throw in a different combination, and they all seem to be at exactly the same time. Anyone got any ideas?





Incorrect User login : Username is , Password is admin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is admin, Password is motorola From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is admin, Password is admin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is admin, Password is From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is , Password is admin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is , Password is admin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is admin, Password is password From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is admin, Password is password From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is admin, Password is password From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is , Password is admin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is admin, Password is From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is , Password is admin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is , Password is admin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is , Password is admin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is admin, Password is password From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is admin, Password is password From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is admin, Password is password From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is admin, Password is password From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is admin, Password is password From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is admin, Password is password From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is , Password is admin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is , Password is admin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is , Password is admin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is , Password is smcadmin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is admin, Password is admin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is admin, Password is password From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is admin, Password is password From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is root, Password is From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is root, Password is From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is admin, Password is admin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is , Password is 1234 From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is admin, Password is From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is admin, Password is From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:47 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is , Password is admin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:48 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is , Password is admin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:48 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is , Password is admin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:48 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is , Password is admin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:48 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is , Password is admin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:48 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is , Password is admin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:48 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is , Password is admin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:48 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is , Password is admin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:48 2008 

Incorrect User login : Username is , Password is admin From 192.168.1.102=> Tue Dec 2 17:42:48 2008


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, try scanning that machine for malware/spyware. :smile:


----------

